
We Said We'd Never Hire an Admissions Advisor. Then We Did - DarkContinent
http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/09/20/i-said-wed-never-hire-a-college-admissions-adviser-then-we-did/?WT.mc_id=2015-OCTOBER-FB-MC7-AUD_DEV-1001-1031&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=AUDDEVREMARK&_r=0
======
hugh4
Every time I read about the US admissions process, I'm so grateful for the
Australian one

Do exams, get single number ranking you against everyone else. Send it to a
centralised system along with your university and course preferences.
Universities fill their available places from the highest scores down. No
other factors. Boom, done.

